
Traceroute bad.horse - noobie
http://i.imgur.com/0z0xBSk.png
======
rafaelgaspar
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/15/star_wars_traceroute...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/15/star_wars_traceroute/)

------
j_mcnally
And this is why were out of ipv4 addresses

